# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Best Plastic Surgeon in Oklahoma.

## JuJuBeans

I was wondering if anyone could recommend me to the best plastic surgeon for breast augmentations here in Oklahoma (preferably, Oklahoma City.) So far, I really favour Dr. Juan A. Brou. I have seen some of Dr. Gonce's work do not like. I am hesitant of Dr. Silverstein, because a friend of mine had some major complications. Anyways, I would appreciate any recommendations, thank you!

----------


## PennyQuilts

Dr. Love.  Seriously.  Be sure you do your research.  Don't know if this is for you or a friend but it is a big step.  Common on the west coast but still significant surgery that includes anesthsia and a painful recuperation, could have permanent nerve damage, etc.  And they typically need to be redone in 10 - 15 years.  Insurance won't pay.  If the patient hasn't had kids but wants to, think about how pregnancy plays heck with that part of the anatomy.

----------


## ronronnie1

Dr. Brou is great.  He did some lipo on me years ago, and he's just the nicest, most professional person.  Very reasonable with price too.  

Also, Dr. Love is good too, but the girl at his front desk is kind of snotty.  Never used Dr. Gonce, but did visit his office once (I wasn't impressed.)

To me though, Dr. Brou has more of an artistic hand.  You'd probably get a better result by choosing him.

Dr. Silverstein I've never met, but I hear he's the best nose job surgeon in Okc.

----------


## Platemaker

Dr. Brou did my sister's breasts and my friends lipo... both turned out great.

----------


## JuJuBeans

I have been doing research for about 7 years now, and I like Dr. Brou the best so far. I'm finally deciding to get them done in May of next year so, thought I'd ask who else but local Oklahomans. Thanks for the info, I really do appreciate it.

----------


## betts

I know someone Dr. Brou did a reduction on, and they did really well. Otherwise, I have no experience with plastic surgery.

----------


## JuJuBeans

> Dr. Brou is great.  He did some lipo on me years ago, and he's just the nicest, most professional person.  Very reasonable with price too.  
> 
> Also, Dr. Love is good too, but the girl at his front desk is kind of snotty.  Never used Dr. Gonce, but did visit his office once (I wasn't impressed.)
> 
> To me though, Dr. Brou has more of an artistic hand.  You'd probably get a better result by choosing him.
> 
> Dr. Silverstein I've never met, but I hear he's the best nose job surgeon in Okc.


I was wondering what price range he charges for silicone if you know. Thanks.

----------


## okyeah

you seem to be set on dr. brou, but be aware that he graduated from an overseas medical school (Peruvian University Cayetano Heredia Medical School).  remember that it is easier to get accepted into an overseas medical school (not talking about Cambridge) than an M.D. medical school in the U.S.

----------


## ronronnie1

Dr. Brou is certified with the American Society of Plastic Surgeons.  He has hospital privileges at Mercy Hospital, among others.  I'd recomend him in a second.

And Jujubeans, I don't know what he charges for silicone implants, but he quoted me a price of only $2000 for rhinoplasty (nosejob,) so he's very reasonable on price.  Go in for an apt as I believe it's free to do so.

----------


## blangtang

is this thread for real?

----------


## onthestrip

So juju, wanna grab a drink sometime, are you busy in late May?

----------


## JuJuBeans

Indeed 2k is very reasonable! I have been wanting to get them done for awhile due to one being a bit larger than the other. Anyways, thank you ronronnie1.

Why wouldn't it not be real? It's okctalk.com I wanted to find a doctor in OKC.

----------


## flippity

> I was wondering if anyone could recommend me to the best plastic surgeon for breast augmentations here in Oklahoma (preferably, Oklahoma City.) So far, I really favour Dr. Juan A. Brou. I have seen some of Dr. Gonce's work do not like. I am hesitant of Dr. Silverstein, because a friend of mine had some major complications. Anyways, I would appreciate any recommendations, thank you!


Dr. Love (yes, seriously) is the best, and you will pay for the best, too.

----------


## sroberts24

had some friends go to Dr. Stephen Gothier

----------


## flippity

whatever you do, do NOT go to Dr. Michele Cohn

----------


## JuJuBeans

> whatever you do, do NOT go to Dr. Michele Cohn


my advanced super step aerobics teacher went to her. they look fine under her sports bra.. what's wrong with her? I'll check out Love also.

----------


## JuJuBeans

What do you guys think about Dr. Porterfield? I went for a consult about two years ago to him, but wasn't very comfortable. His pictures look alright, but of course they always post up their good work.

----------


## ronronnie1

I went to Dr. Porterfield for a liposuction consultation 5 years ago, but ended up having Dr. Love perform it instead (yeah, I've had plastic surgery on more then one occasion.)

Dr. Porterfield and his staff are extremely friendly and insightful, however, he said something that made me change my mind...

I asked him to remove some fat from my upper torso and then requested that he take out some fat from my belly.  He scoffed at the idea saying that I didn't have any belly fat to remove!  Yeah I don't have much belly fat, but I don't want ANY at all.

I kind of got the impression that the results he would give me wouldn't be aesthetically pleasing, so I chose Dr. Love.  Another thing, and this is kind of shallow of me, but Dr. Porterfield is quite short and Dr. Love is over 6 foot.  I just figured that a taller doctor would be able to maneuver better around the operating table.

If I was going to pick silicone facial implants, I'd give Dr. Porterfield a try though.  The variety of shapes and sizes he offers is amazing.

Bottom line:  Dr. Brou, then Dr. Love (in that order.)

----------


## JuJuBeans

Dr. Porterfield to me felt a bit distant compared to the other doctor's I have seen. I only saw him for like 5 minutes and spent the rest of time talking to a staff member. The staff was friendly, but Dr. Porterfield just examined my 'twins' and left.

Well, I don't think that's shallow at all. Looks should determine who you go to IMHO.

I might check out Shadid again. Definitely, leaning towards Brou. I have a consultation with him next Tuesday. My friend went to Love and says she regrets getting her boobs done, and they turned out really hard with bad scarring, but I'm still going to check him out he's listed best in OKC in the Gazette. Thank you so much Ron for all the info you have given me!

----------


## flintysooner

I know some people who speak very highly of Dr. Magnusson in Norman.

----------


## JuJuBeans

Anyone been to Dr. Justin Jones?

----------


## peacecor

I'm considering an eye lift in the not-too-distant future. Any recommendations for that?

----------


## JuJuBeans

Going to Brou today, and I hear he has an artists hands and also his office advertises more on facial aesthetics so, I'll see how good his work is for you today. I have a feeling I'll get my surgery from Dr. Justin Jones though. His portfolio is amazing, and he's only in his mid-early 30s! I have a consultation with him on the 26th of next month.

----------


## ronronnie1

JuJu please let us know how your consult with Dr. Jones goes next month.  Please ask him about rhinoplasty "nose job" costs.  I'd call myself, but people seem too intent on pressuring me to come in just to answer a simple question.  Thanx!

----------


## JuJuBeans

Sorry, I haven't replied sooner. I have been a bit busy, but my consult with Dr. Brou went well except he didn't want to go over 350cc. I actually kinda had to pull his leg to let me try on the 350, because initially he wanted 325 for me. I am 5' 5" 95-100lbs and am around a 32A aka FLAT! I can sometimes wear 32B, but mostly 32A or maybe even a 32AA. I want to be a 32D-32DD. I'll let you know how Dr. Jones is next month. His receptionist when they called me after me sending an e-mail to them told me the cost of what they charge for a BA w/o me even asking. I think it's tacky to ask pricing w/o them telling me first, but they quoted me the price so, that's cool. Both Brou and Jones quoted 4600, and in March I hear most all the plastic surgeons have a 'spring break special' going on. So, around 4250 for Brou. I have my appointment scheduled for my operation on the 15th of March 2010 already. But, anyways.. I'll definitely ask for you ronronnie. Maybe, Dr. Jones will have a special for rhinoplasty during the spring time also. I'll write it down in my planner right now so I don't forget, haha!

----------


## PennyQuilts

I am going to be honest - listen to the doctor.  A D or a DD will make you look freakish.  It is no skin off his nose if you want to be that big but he is the expert and knows what will look better.  Going to a nice C or C+ will be a bigger change than you realize and you'll look fantastic without looking like a porn queen who obviously had it done.  If that is what you want, go for it.  But at your weight and size, you really ought to rethink that.  Plenty of DD ladies are flat out fat and if they were a regular size, they'd shrink to a B cup. The rest are porn queens or dancers.  You are TOO SKINNY for a D or DD.  Trust your doctor.  Men are going to be falling all over themselves with a good sized C cup.  

That's my two cents.

----------


## JuJuBeans

I actually am reconsidering I still want a small D 32D to be exact which is a large C 34C so.. as of right now I'm sticking to the 350cc Dr. Brou said he'd do. I definitely wouldn't want to look freakish, but doing research from Breast Augmentation | Breast Implants | Breast Augmentation Surgeons | Breast Implant Surgery I found that implants look smaller than natural real boobs, and I'm doing under the muscle so, just assuming I probably won't even look like a D. I would like to be a full C to small D that's my goal. I agree. I don't want to be anywhere near Pamela Anderson/Dolly Parton range or even near it. I just can't believe women out there get 800cc to even 1000cc!! That's gross. I am going to Jones to make sure 350 is even safe for my body, because going too big could cause complications. If he suggests 350 is unsafe I might stick with 325 which would probably make me a small C cup which is better than my negative A cup right now! I just want to have cleavage for once in my life, lol! My friend who is around the same size as me who got 300cc is a full B cup and they look great, but too small for my liking. She also started out with a negative A like myself. So, I think 350 is a good size for now. I still have till March to make the right choice. Definitely, going to listen to the doctor of course. I appreciate your opinion =D

----------


## PennyQuilts

An implant is going to change the shape of your breasts.  You will go from being flat to have a definite shape and the size isn't really going to be the biggest change - although that will certainly be a change.  The larger you go, the more likely you are to have nerve damage - or so I'm told.  Ask your doctor.  You don't want to lose sensation.  Be prepared for pain.

----------


## TeresaL

I am going to see Dr. Cohn today for a consultation.  Why do you not like her?

----------


## jstaylor62

One potential issue on women that have a small frame is thin skin. If they go to a size that stretches the skin to much, then they run the risk of seeing the actual seams and creases of the actual implant. IMHO that is a serious detraction from the breast, regardless of size.

BTW - I am not a Dr. I am just a man that appreciates the beauty and shape of a woman's body.

----------


## Stylist2Stars

Jeanette Padgett, MD Plastic Surgeon, 4140 West Memorial Road, Oklahoma City, OK 73120  (405) 755-5115  Plastic Surgery Oklahoma City - Breast Augmentation, Liposuction, Tummy Tuck, Breast Lift, Oklahoma, OKC IS THE BEST BREAST AUGMENTATION AND REVISION SURGEON IN OKLAHOMA!  She is amazing! She took out my 15 year old implants and inserted new ones four years ago and they are perfect!

----------


## Stylist2Stars

Going under the muscle means that every time you flex your pectorals, the implant will be smashed under it and look weird at any size, but I strongly suggest that unless you are 5'10 and 150lbs., rethink putting a "D" under your muscle!

----------


## Centerback

I have heard and seen some amazing things about Dr. Panchal at Genesis Plastic Surgery in Edmond as well as Dr. Love near Lakeside.

----------


## Thunder

Does Medicare/Medicaid cover nose surgery?  This isn't something optional for look.  This is something beyond my control, a part of the medical condition.  Plus, I can't properly wear my glasses (was told to do every day all the time), because the glasses doesn't have a proper ridge to rest upon at eye level.

I know they paid for my ear surgery since it was a medical condition involving the bone growing in, causing the canal closure.  Insurance does cover Cochlear Implant, since the medical condition is beyond my control.  Sadly, no one want to risk Cochlear Implant on me.

Just wondering about the nose.  It'd be nice to being able to read far away.

----------


## PennyQuilts

I hope you check into it, Thunder.

----------


## JuJuBeans

Thanks for the tips ladies and gents~ I found an awesome surgeon quite possibly the best in the world. He is internationally known for his breakthrough in developing the triple antibiotic that minimizes capsular contracture to 1.5% in his patients and has a patient redo/complication rate of only 3% compared to the average 25%. His specialty is breast augmentation and body contouring. Also.. he does 24-hr recovery which is the only type of procedure I wanted to get done, but couldn't find any surgeons here who did this method. One of his mentors was Dr. John B. Tebbetts who developed the 24-hr recovery a couple years ago and Dr. Tebbetts and Dr. Adams were the first ones to use this method of surgery. I have met friends from Breast Augmentation, Breast Implants, and Plastic Surgeons Forums that have had 24-hr recovery/rapid recovery and they all recovered within 24-48 hours able to drive the next day, take a shower, get dressed by themselves, and go out to dance, eat, run errands, shopping that night after surgery. It seems like the plastic surgeons here aren't up to date since most still use blunt dissection instead of electrocautery which reduces bleeding, bruising, and tissue trauma which results in a much faster recovery. If any of you decide to get any surgery done in the future.. I'd highly recommend Dr. William P. Adams Jr. in Dallas, TX. He charges more, but I'd rather be safe and pay more than be sorry and pay less but pay more to fix complications. Also, I have quite a bit of breast tissue now that I gained 5lbs and I'm still thin, but I'm a full B cup now thank goodness so, a D won't be too hard to achieve. Augmented breasts look much smaller than natural breasts also under clothing. I'll look more like a full B to C cup after healing probably which is fine. Good luck to all of you, and seriously check Dr. Adams out! He even has his own segment on The Plastic Surgery Channel

----------


## jstaylor62

JuJu,

Sounds like you are doing an awesome job on your research! I'm sure we are all looking forward to hear your updats as they occur.

----------


## PennyQuilts

No pictures, though...

----------


## dismayed

> Does Medicare/Medicaid cover nose surgery?  This isn't something optional for look.  This is something beyond my control, a part of the medical condition.  Plus, I can't properly wear my glasses (was told to do every day all the time), because the glasses doesn't have a proper ridge to rest upon at eye level.
> 
> I know they paid for my ear surgery since it was a medical condition involving the bone growing in, causing the canal closure.  Insurance does cover Cochlear Implant, since the medical condition is beyond my control.  Sadly, no one want to risk Cochlear Implant on me.
> 
> Just wondering about the nose.  It'd be nice to being able to read far away.


My understanding is that you should refer to what you want as reconstructive surgery, which Medicare does have a good history of covering for things like trauma, cancer, etc.

You should look into it!

----------


## JuJuBeans

> No pictures, though...


I don't base choosing a surgeon solely on just pictures since, every woman's breasts are different. The outlook basically will look like your breasts only larger. I used to only choose a surgeon by pictures and of course made sure they were board certified, but I have several friends I've made on that breast implant forum and have seen their breasts and they look perfect. He does have pictures though here's the link Breast Augmentation Photos He mostly does cohesive gummies which aren't FDA approved yet, but they are called the '5th generation implants' they last longer, and hold their shape. Not many doctors are certified to use these implants. I'm getting regular cohesive gel silicone implants though since I want to go larger and am not qualified to join the cohesive gummy bear implant study since those implants are made for women who want to go for a more natural shape/look. Hope that helps and thank you jstay! I've become addicted to that breast implant forum, I'm hardly on here anymore, LMAO! I got my surgery date moved up to March 29th so, I'll keep you guys posted!

----------


## jstaylor62

The date is circled on my calendar!  :Wink:

----------


## ronronnie1

> No pictures, though...


Hush you. lol

----------


## jstaylor62

Hey JuJu, good luck on your surgery today.

----------


## teramathis

Has anyone used Dr. Cohn for a tummy tuck?  I have my surgery scheduled for May 12th.  Any advice or reasons not to use her would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## JuJuBeans

Haven't signed on here much but I had surgery April 2nd woke up feeling great, they asked me how I felt, and all I said was.. "OMG! I have big boobies!!" After that they asked me if I wanted some hydrocodone and crackers and I said, "Can I go to Sprinkles instead? LOL!! Anywho, when I got wheel chaired out to the parking garage I went to Sprinkles Cupcakes in Dallas ate my cupcake and some sprite, (they gave it to me in the surgery center to help with nausea I guess but I wasn't nauseated at all from my anesthesia because I was only under for like 28 minutes. It was a super fast operation, and he was amazing!!) took a two hour rest (should have been nap but couldn't sleep from excitement.) I then took a 20 minute shower and went to North Park Mall to go shopping and the new Whole Foods Market right across the mall. It grand opened in March and is supposed to be the largest in Texas. From a scale of 1-10 the pain level was at the most a 2 on the second and third days and first day was a 1 and is now a 0. I'm healing well and thank GOD my homework and on going research of three years seeing 8 surgeons paid off in the end! I was a 32A-B now I'm a 32D-DD so far but too early to tell I'm only two weeks post op. Also, I was prescribed only 800mg of ibuprofen and that was it. I took it for 5 days to help with swelling go down. I highly recommend my doctor, he's the best in the world. Oh, and I got silicone but my incision is only about 1.4" AMAZING!!

----------


## jstaylor62

Hey JuJu, congratulations on your successful surgery! I wish you a speedy recovery, but sounds like are already well on your way.  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBeans

Thanks you!!

----------


## kperez

Jujubeans did u end up going to Dr. Brou or Dr. Jones for ur breast augmentation??

----------

